# X304 2007 or 2008 which would you buy?



## pavshaus (Apr 20, 2008)

I am ready to pull the trigger on an X304. I know the 2007 has the K58b tranny while the 2008 has a K46c.

As far as resale value goes, generally I do not consider the one year difference significant. From my experience I have found that tractor condition, brand reputation and hours of use to be far more controlling. I guess you can speculate though whether the 2007's K58 trans will be worth more in resale over time.

Outside of this does anyone know any other difference I should consider between the two model years?

Which would you buy and why?

Thanks!


:duel:


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I was about to buy an X-304 last year, but somebody tipped us off about simplicity and couldn't be happier. I know I sound like a salesman, but I suggest you run and take a look at the Prestige or Conquest, because it produces a better cut than I have ever seen out of any mower, period.


----------



## pavshaus (Apr 20, 2008)

I actually owned a Prestige and just recently sold it. Great tractor but just too large for my application and now my garage! Size aside new both cost much more than the Deere out the door. Same with the Broadmoor sadly and the Regent is just not the same as the rest. Doing the research on all of those is why I decided on the Deere, best cost, size and needs fit. 

One thing that really killed the Broadmoor price wise was the Blade kit-- at over 1K it made the package price ridiculous.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I got lucky and bought our prestige at a sale that involved another simplicity dealer going out of bussiness and this one being contracted to sell all of the mowers. I ended up paying something like $4800 dollars out the door for a 54" cut with all the fixins


----------

